# Itinerary for Vancouver/Kelowna/Victoria



## planada (Jun 10, 2007)

We fly into Vancouver at 1:30 PM on Sept 21 ( Friday.) Our plans are to go to Manteo Beach Club for the next few days. My question is........... Would traffic and sunset hamper our drive to Kelowna that late in the day? I am sure by the time we get luggage and a rental car, a few hours will be eaten up. Would we be best to wait until the next morning, I am figuring the drive to be about 4 hrs. Am I close? I hate rushing to "get" there.

Having never been to British Columbia, I would love to do a day or 2  in Vancouver, utilize at least 4-5 days of our timeshare week at Manteo in Kelowna, and then end the time with a few days in Victoria, and the last day  flying out of Vancouver Saturday afternoon Sept 29.  I have 9 days all together, am not set on spending all 7 days in Kelowna but do not want to short change ourselves anywhere either. One more glitch..........one of our party insists on "seeing Whistler" I know he intends to play golf there along with everywhere else we are going! So.......can we fit that in on the drive back from Kelowna or are we veering too far off and trying to fit too much in? I have been told I should make a ferry reservation to Victoria and want to get a plan together before doing so.

Any help with my itinerary would be appreciated.I just keep confusing myself!


----------



## Victoria (Jun 11, 2007)

The drive to Kelowna from the Vancouver airport would be at least five hours, but could be easily done the day you arrive.  You could go to Whistler through Pemberton, then take the ferry from Horseshoe Bay to Nanaimo and drive the Malahat to Victoria.  You would be rushing every part of your holiday, but it is doable!  There is much to see in Kelowna, Whistler, Victoria and Vancouver.  You have to decide if just "seeing" is all you want.  We just came back from Manteo, and I would love to have been able to get time there in September!


----------



## BevL (Jun 11, 2007)

If it was me, I'd scrap Victoria.  Kelowna, Whistler and Vancouver is already a busy trip for what is actually eight days, not nine.

JMHO.


----------

